# Shrimping and Gigging in Oak Hill



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm building a rack to hold 3 lights (The Starfire 2 lights from Walmart) on the front of my Gheenoe. It will be my first time gigging and shrimping, I've got a gig and dip net. I plan on going right out front of Riverbreeze in Oak Hill, any tips for a first timer?

Also, how long do you think an ac delco marine battery would run those 3 lights for?


----------



## jayrbee (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry, I can't comment on these particular lights.

When crappie fishing, I can run 2-65 W flood lights off 400W inverter for about 3 hrs.
Using deep-cycle marine battery.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gigging*

Yes the lights be carefull they break easy-make sure they are in the water when you plug them in and cool off before you take them out.

As far as Flounder you wont hear much until next month when they return from the Ocean you may get a few small ones the spring run is good with the Summer steady and the Fall even better its easier to pole along w the tide than against. 


try the back waters behind those clinker islands i find them mixed between Oysters and sand Bars

Good Luck


----------

